# Male or Female



## manels1111 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is this a male or female?  3 days into flower first grow and I'm guessing its a male but not for sure.  Its got a little stem with a little ball on it but it looks like it has to little mini leaves on the top kinda like the opening.  There is only one on the right side of the node nothing on the left.  On the other side of the node is another one when facing it is on the right as well but nothing on the left. So the new little growths are only diagnol from each other across the node.

What you think?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 9, 2008)

My guess is that it's a male.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 9, 2008)

ya looks like a male


----------



## manels1111 (Jun 10, 2008)

Is that pretty certain should I just yank it now?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2008)

I usually let it grow a bit more just to be certain. If it's definately growing something there and it _doesn't_ have white hairs, then you pretty much know it's not the girl you want it to be. At least in my experience.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah Looks Male 2me..watch it close but I would pull it and not take a chance of seedN my room..Good luck..Do you have others?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

Give it more time to show itself more, if it is male it will be too immature to polinate anything, in my experience it takes over a week for the male to start opening, and in that time you know its male and you get rid of it


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 10, 2008)

i had a plant that did the same thing and it turned out to be bud-sites. growed big christmas tree looking buds!!!! don't know if this is your case though. but i would wait and see if any clusters form.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd give it a little longer too.


----------



## manels1111 (Jun 10, 2008)

Alright I'll see what develops today and tomorrow.  Thanks for the hlp


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like a BAWL on the right side there..... but yea give it another day or 2 to make sure...


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 11, 2008)

best way to roll man is to get clones guranteed females......they are a lil pricey but you only have to buy them once then clone yourself...start a cycle  going constant smoke ........


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 11, 2008)

Take your time man! Looks to me like it could be anything...
Hope it's a girl...
Cheers


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dont butcher them yet, give them some more time like how everyone else said. I have a 5/7 female ratio 1 male and 1 undetermind  as of now. The males itself, well you can tell right away if its a male or not, its really noticeable.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 18, 2008)

Not everyone lives in an area where there are clubs that you can buy clones.  I myself find that buying clones CAN be risky...If the mother plants are infected with say spider mites then you introduce mites to your grow room.



			
				gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> best way to roll man is to get clones guranteed females......they are a lil pricey but you only have to buy them once then clone yourself...start a cycle going constant smoke ........


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 18, 2008)

true,true i forget that some people live in non legal states...When i bought clones i made sure to look at the  plant they come from just for that reason..I live in a state where we have the grow your own program.when I didnt have my clones i did a bagseed grow and came up with some very good chronic...maybe you should do that first...


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't worry about the pollen hanging around the room if it's a male.  Pollen is an alive cell and it only is viable for maybe two weeks at best in your room.  Some people get so paranoid.  Make sure it is male before you pull it.  You will have plenty of time before any pollen is released anyway.


----------

